
How to forge a man out of yourself. Story of my life - andreynikishaev
https://medium.com/@a.nikishaev/how-to-forge-a-man-out-of-yourself-story-of-my-life-d9121e01c05c#.a3h4j60rk
======
akamaozu
Thanks for sharing this!

It's not easy to admit one's weaknesses and grow from them.

Glad you were able to and doubly glad you were able to share the story :)

